# Wartungsarbeiten



## Joachim (15. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

lange Nacht - nix vollbracht ...   

Wir mussten ein Backup von etwa 17.00 14.2.2007 einspielen - dh. es fehlen ein paar Beiträge von 17.00 bis 21.30. Sorry! aber es ging nicht anders ... 

Danke für euer Verständnis! :beeten


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hho,

kann es sein das der Edit -Button nun nicht mehr geht ?
Ich kann ihn auswählen, aber es passiert nichts. Der Zitat-Button daneben geht.

Axel


----------



## Joachim (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Hallo Axel,

an genau dem Thema sind wir seit geraumer Zeit dran - immo geht der Edit-Button erstmal wieder ...


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Servus Joachim

Will dir nicht auf die Nerven gehen  , aber warum kann man diesen Thread nicht im Portal sehen sondern nur in den "Heutige Beiträge". Hats was mit dem neu angelegten Unterforum "Miniteiche" zu tun oder mit den Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Annett (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

N'abend.

Joachim hat nach der gestrigen Nachtschicht etwas schlapp gemacht. 

Ich habs aber gerade mit seiner Hilfe eingestellt (Frau lernt nie aus) .... sollte also jetzt zu sehen sein.

EDIT: Shoutbox geht weiterhin nicht.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Wartungsarbeiten*

Danke Annett  
Wäre aber nicht so dringend gewesen


----------

